

Diary: Get Off the Bus - firefoxd
http://www.lrb.co.uk/v36/n04/rebecca-solnit/diary

======
vonnik
Solnit plays loose with the facts in order to spread her divisive message. Not
sure why. Here's one response:
[http://www.thebolditalic.com/articles/4449-nostalgia-and-
nim...](http://www.thebolditalic.com/articles/4449-nostalgia-and-nimbyism-
rebecca-solnit-s-san-francisco)

